# Gesshin 1200 passaround



## labor of love

Hey guys, would anyone be interested if I started a passaround with my gesh 1200 medium grit stone? Its a really nice stone IMO, very soft and cuts fast. It works best when you work up some mud at the beginning, and I find that real light pressure usually yields the best results. Ive worn it down to 14mm or so, but its height is very even so it should be fine for use. Anyway, this stone doesnt seem to get much discussion on the forum and I wanted to see if there was any interest. I only have 2 rules for this passaround:
1) You have to write a review. Im genuinely curious about other peoples experiences are with the stone.
2) You cant steal it. That would just be unfair to others waiting to try it.


----------



## JBroida

you're killing me... i'm out of stock of them and i know i'm gonna get yelled at a lot for that now


----------



## labor of love

JBroida said:


> you're killing me... i'm out of stock of them and i know i'm gonna get yelled at a lot for that now



That is too funny! :rofl2:


----------



## berko

i would love to try it, but im in germany...


----------



## berko

cant believe nobody was interetested in that... whats wrong with you guys?!


----------

